# Another Fantasy Race



## Asura Levi (Jul 1, 2013)

This one exist for some time but I never put much thought on it, in its features, how it feeds and reproduces, questions that might be minor in-story but are important for consistency.
Just now I came to something that may make a little of sense, so here we go.

*Name:* Sandmen/Sand People/Desert People
*Habitat:* Deserts
*Kind:* Humanoid
*Features:* Now it gets funny. They are, as stated, humanoids, I mean they have arms, hands, fingers, legs, head... well, if they want to.

This creatures, commonly called Sand People by outsiders, are made of a inner core which contain their organs and two sand-like layers (Inner-Sand and Outer-Sand ??)
This is not really sand, it looks like sand, it feels like sand, but it is not sand. They cannot merge with desert sand to become bigger nor they can split themselves appart freely and whenever the later happen, it is painful as for a human to be flayed.
This outer-sand is mutable at will, so they can produce heads, arms, tentacles, horns... and they usually show themselves in forms that are most common for their clan/family/community.

Features like noses, ears, months; they made when they need to comunicate with humans, because they can manipulate the inner-sand to create lungs and vocal cords and thus be able to speak. As well as generate some mechanism that 'listem' to sounds and transmite them to the core.
It is also common for them to be fully cloaked and wrapped in bandages, mummy like. 

They feed in a way similar to amoeba, by involving the prey with the outer-sand and digesting it in the inner-sand.
This is the way they can learn about the physical features of other creatures and then be able to mimic their organs. So yes, they ate humans as often as crabs, snakes, desert rats, whatever..

Their are asexual (not sure if it is the correct word). To reproduce, they mix their outer-sand with another sand-thing, tapping in the inner-sand of the partner and retrieving it to its own body, then creating two new beings, unless one of them doesn't want.
This collection takes a random 'part' of genetic material, therefore creating new Sand People who are not just a copy of its parents.

This is the form they can pass the 'skills and knowledge' about mimic organs to their offspring. It is a random chance, bigger if both parents knew how and if they carry on from previous generations.

Because of this, that are clans/colonies of Sand People who resemble and usually kept often an humanoid appearance if this communities have more contact with humans. The same happen to other animals (yes, they can sprout wings, but fly is a different matter).

Another factor, the outer-sand is also, exciting. That is one of the reasons they wrap themselves. So, unless it happen for their core, which is not fixed inside the body, to be damaged, stabbing them will only give them pleasure.

They are able to move around without hitting everything because they can feel, through the skin, the objects and air pressure and currents around them. Even when wrapped in bandages. It is limiting though. 
Some more advanced Sandman are able to create light receptors that work similar to eyes, yet different.

..
I think this cover most of the points, the most important.
Different from Vuuma and Anelen, their concept is not fully developed. I don't even have a proper name for them. 

So I open to suggestions, critics, ideas. 
If you notice something it is not clear or is confuse, please ask, I will be more than happy to think about this race and discuss it further.


----------



## Trick (Jul 2, 2013)

That is definitely original and I like the potential. The only race I find remotely similar is the Kandra in Brandon Sanderson's Final Empire series; but, no sand there. A name that popped into my head was Sandwarps or just Warps. Not necessarily that good, but there it is. 

Question, can they change form and keep the 'bandages' on? Perhaps it could be a garment made of strips that they can form along with their bodies?

Anyway, cool race!


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 2, 2013)

Trick said:


> Question, can they change form and keep the 'bandages' on? Perhaps it could be a garment made of strips that they can form along with their bodies?



I have in mind the concept that the bandages are just common. Not something from their own bodies. 
I think if they would form of from their bodies it would make it far too easy for them to interact with other sentient races, as I see they would be ready for contact at any time.

Also, they don't need it, it is just to protect themselves from getting 'emotive' if any physical contact happens.


----------



## deilaitha (Jul 4, 2013)

Asura Levi said:


> They feed in a way similar to amoeba, by involving the prey with the outer-sand and digesting it in the inner-sand.
> This is the way they can learn about the physical features of other creatures and then be able to mimic their organs. So yes, they ate humans as often as crabs, snakes, desert rats, whatever..



This feature of your race is super creepy and I admit I really like it.  



Asura Levi said:


> Their are asexual (not sure if it is the correct word). To reproduce, they mix their outer-sand with another sand-thing, tapping in the inner-sand of the partner and retrieving it to its own body [...] creating new Sand People who are not just a copy of its parents.



Asexual is not the correct word; asexual beings reproduce solely through division.  I would think of this as being hermaphroditic; it is kind of similar to how earthworms reproduce.  Since this is a race of people, though, I think what may be a more appropriate as a term for you would be 'androgynous.' You might get some good ideas from reading Ursula K. Leguin's novel _The Left Hand of Darkness_--not only is it a delightful, thought provoking read, she portrays a race which is sexless until the reproductive act takes place.  I am not suggesting you copy this, but it might help you think of a more specific way to understand your creation. 

All in all, I like this idea.  Some of your terminology is, as you noted, in its conceptual phase--and I have to admit I don't like your current terms of "Sand People" and "inner/outer sand." (Not trying to be mean, just honest.) My reason for disliking Sand People is that my first thought was of Star Wars where Ben Kenobi chases away the Sand People.   When choosing a name, don't feel like you need to use the word 'sand.' Take another word and spin it--perhaps 'granule' or 'silica' could be good root words: for example, 'Silicans' or 'granulen' could work. 

As for the sand layers, it's time for a pun: you could call the outer-sand the "sandermis" (lol see what i did there?). In all seriousness, though, 'dermal sand' sounds more intriguing to me than 'outer-sand.'  You might use 'thoracic sand' or 'vital sand' for your 'inner sand' layer.  I do like the idea of using the word sand in these anatomical terms, though. 

I'm not sure how I feel about the outer-sand being pleasure-inducing. It makes sense based on your reproductive process, but it is also kind of weird. I have to ask, is it a generic pleasure, like being tickled or getting a back rub, or is it strictly sexual in nature?  It makes sense that they would want to cover themselves just so that they are not constantly being, ah--stimulated--all the time.  I like that it is a strength and a weakness at the same time.  My only concern is that it seems a little hanky-pankyish, if you get my drift. It's totally your call, and totally your race, but I wanted to be honest with my thoughts on it. 

All said, this is a pretty neat race!  I think that it is original, very different from some of the tired-out fantasy races that exist. As I said, the amoeba-like behavior and assimilating of others is fascinating and delightfully macabre. Keep on working on it--this is such a cool concept.  

Cheers, 
deilaitha

P.S. If you choose to use the term "sandermis" I totally get a cut of your book sales.  A penny per use of the word will do nicely, I think. (jk)


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 5, 2013)

deilaitha said:


> P.S. If you choose to use the term "sandermis" I totally get a cut of your book sales.  A penny per use of the word will do nicely, I think. (jk)



Wonder if I release it in public domain. 

As you pointed out Deilaitha, the terms used, from their names to the inner/outer-sand are lame. I needed something to explain the concept so I just grab the first thing it came to my mind.
I'm not looking into it right now as I doubt I will ever used them (terms) in the actual novel but you came with some neat ideas, I like the granulen as a name for the race.

Ah, I never ever remember Star Wars when I named them, not until you pointed out.

As for the pleasure, at the beginning I was think in something more sexual in nature, but that is crap. Would be better to leave just as sensitive, like human skin but a way more sensitive since it is one of the 'features' they use to move around. This need more though, don't quite know how this is going to work.
As stated before, they can create eye-like organs, human or otherwise, but they need a primordial way in detecting and recognising their surroundings.

Something else to add: Water.
It is not mortal to them, as the only thing it does is to 'compact' the 'outer-sand- or sandermis () and in small amount like a light rain for a short time wouldn't really have any effect, but if portion of their body or their whole body are immersed in water, it becomes stone-like, slowly greatly their movement but not totally stopping them.
So if they fall in a lake, one day they will get out and yet the water can be used as weapon, as dipping a closed 'fist' on it would grant it those properties allowing them to punch you really bad. (This is another reason for them to cover themselves in presence of humans.)

I was thinking in making the water somehow essential to their survivor, in small amounts, but can't think in a good reason for it.

_Their digestive system is quite powerful and so they can basically assimilate anything, even inorganic. So, as far as they all seem similar to humans, they are really difference between themselves. Having another 'metals' mixed up in small amount in their 'sand', given them slightly different properties, like lead would make one slow but stronger.
Because of this, they have a diversity that is even bigger than humans but to outsiders, they all look the same.
_ (I'm not really sure about it.)

For now it is it. Please guys, give me your thoughts, I'm really liking this race, want to develop it further. Would appreciate a lot some help.


----------



## Trick (Jul 5, 2013)

Love the idea of metals in their sand! I immediately imagined them in a fight with someone in armor and punching the sheild with spiked, metallic knuckles and blocking slashes with a metallic forearm. Very cool.

Perhaps their outer sand sensitivity could be like a kinesthetic location tool (as opposed to something like echo location) almost akin to Braille reading for the blind. So, their entire exterior would be as or more sensitive than our fingertips. That could definitely make them cover up. 

And maybe, they could get their sexual pleasure from the inner sand, since that is how you explained reproduction among them.

Anyhow, just some random thoughts. Enjoy developing them!


----------



## deilaitha (Jul 5, 2013)

Asura Levi said:


> As you pointed out Deilaitha, the terms used, from their names to the inner/outer-sand are lame.
> [...]
> As for the pleasure, at the beginning I was think in something more sexual in nature, but that is crap. Would be better to leave just as sensitive, like human skin but a way more sensitive since it is one of the 'features' they use to move around. This need more though, don't quite know how this is going to work.
> As stated before, they can create eye-like organs, human or otherwise, but they need a primordial way in detecting and recognising their surroundings.



Awww...Asura Levi, you make me sad!  Don't put yourself down by using words like 'lame' and 'crap' to describe your ideas! I used to do that and it made me so depressed. Use expressions like "not anywhere near where I want it to be" or "cliche" or "lacking."  You say basically the same thing but without the negative, derogatory connotations.  I hope you didn't think that I thought your names and terms were lame; I just noted that they were conceptual and that they need a little evolving.  

Also, I hope you don't think that I thought the sensual pleasure your creatures would experience was 'crap'--it was unique and original, just...a little weird.  I like the new direction you are taking it with extreme sensitivity--maybe like the skin on a human's throat is especially sensitive, and even more so.  Also, as for the lack of pain--what they feel when injured could be a type of emotional/psychological invasion. You don't need to scrap the whole concept, but _evolve_ it.  I think you are headed the right way here. 

Be encouraged. You are on a positive path here and your ideas, even if they seem 'lame' or 'crappy' to you at first, will grow and blossom into something lovely and captivating. Orson Scott Card talks about how important it is to have the unfamiliar in your writing--this is such a unique concept that I am intrigued just hearing about it, let alone reading a story with these bad-azz creatures! 

counselor mode: off

Anyway, I kind of like the metal shards being absorbed into their 'sandermis' (you are so welcome by the way  ). I even think it might be a way they could protect themselves, instead of wrappings.  I think that the wrappings in a mummy-like fashion could make these truly unique creatures seem a little more cliche. What if they use metal and rocks to create a protective crust instead of using cloth? After all, where would they get cloth--do they spin and weave, or would they purchase it from other people? 

As for water...you mention that you aren't sure if they would need water to live, but that you can't see any reason for them to.  It could go either way, honestly.  Is their inner-sand moist at all, or is it dry?  I would suggest that you use the option that presents the greatest challenge to these people, because it seems like they have very little in the way of weaknesses.  Also, if they need water, they would not need much.  If they eat animals, they would be getting more than enough water just from that.


----------



## deilaitha (Jul 5, 2013)

Trick's idea of kinesthetic location is top notch.  That got me thinking, if you want to explore an emotional aspect of them you could have it be empathic location, and they sense the presence of prey by their emotions.


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 6, 2013)

Awww, don't be sad Deilaitha.. allow me to answer why the names, specially inner/outer-sand are lames: they were choose on the fly. I didn't think in the concepts using this names, or any name, at all. Only the Sand People, which I used the portuguese variant O Povo da Areia, I', noto sure if is translated the same from Star Wars since I never saw it dubbed or even with subtitles.

Now, about the sandermis being sexually sensitive, that is kind of crap because it really make much sense for me and as Trick pointed out, the inner-sand sounds a better choice for this.

I imagine that stabbing them, if doesn't hurt the core, would give then more pleasure than pain, in a way similar to human tickling, of course some can't coupe with it as other doesn't feel that much or nothing at all.

About the wrappings, that was my initial visual image from them, still don't know how to answer that properly but they would probably buy it from humans, or just take from those they eat. (I imagine some youngster walking in these human communities with ties with the sand-people and seing his father hand-made and unique coat being used by one of them, learning just by pure chance his father fate.)

The kinesthetic/empathic, well, as as  for the former, it is a concept I'm not really familiar with (hey, new english word learnt), and I didn't get much info from a google/wikipedia quick look, so allow me to just asking one thing, would that make them able to 'see'/feel presence of something/someone that would be, for example, behind a wall in a closed chamber.
I understand the empathic would allow them to feel they prey but how does it can work in a place utterly empty. It must be something they can use in a desert environment.
If I can get to understand and learn the proper terms about it would help me with so many little problems.

Now, as for the water, I think their inner-sand is moist instead of dry. Probably the major need is to flush out unwanted substances from their bodies before it become part of them.

And for last, their ability to use metals in their sandermis, I do believe that by casting a form of protection with then, as opposed to wrapping/dressing would render their sensibility mostly useless, a spike or two should be fine than.

Well, still much to go and I'm quite enjoying them, long time I don't put some effort in a fantasy race.


----------



## Trick (Jul 8, 2013)

The kinesthetic sense for humans is just basic touch but in some animals it is much more than that. Some people learn primarily from their sense of touching and handling things but from what I gather, that learning style is the rarest of the three. I had mentioned Braille earlier; it is a kinesthetic way to read for those who are blind. I guess I imagined it for your sand people somewhat like snakes, able to feel very minute vibrations caused by other living things moving. Able, sometimes, to feel their prey's heart beating. If that were the case, then yes the sand people would feel you moving on the other side of a wall but perhaps not if you were being very still, depending on what material you stood on because some transfers very little vibration, like rubber for instance. Research kinesthetic senses in animals, especially reptiles, and I bet you'll get some great info.


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, that cleared a lot of doubt and it will work perfectly, so, once more, thanks.


----------

